# October Foothill Flyers Spooky Halloween Ride



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2016)

Postponing this month's ride from the 3rd to the last Saturday, October 29th. This will be our last night ride of the year. In keeping with the season, ride your black, scariest or crustiest bike. Also hoping some will dress up and wear the costume of their choice. Meet up at Library Park at 5:30pm and head out by 6:00. Bring your lights and spooky attire and accessories. See you there....If you dare!!!!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 1, 2016)

Last ride?! I have a sweater?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Last ride?! I have a sweater?



You never ride anyway![emoji17]


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 1, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Last ride?! I have a sweater?




Like this?


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 1, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> You never ride anyway![emoji17]



Touche


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 1, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> You never ride anyway![emoji17]



Touche


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 365843






hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 365844






hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 365845






hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 365846



You actually gonna ride this time??? Been months since you've joined us


----------



## the2finger (Oct 3, 2016)

I'll get my transvestite midget clown outfit out of the closet


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 3, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> You actually gonna ride this time??? Been months since you've joined us




Months?!??


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Months?!??



Yeah! Maybe once or twice since we started? Maybe never!


----------



## mrg (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## the2finger (Oct 7, 2016)

Yeah, That's the one


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 14, 2016)

Who's rolllin with us? Only 2weeks away...


----------



## None (Oct 15, 2016)

Count me in!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Oct 15, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 365843



Radom photo of Mike :-|


----------



## Pedal pushers (Oct 15, 2016)

Pedal pushers said:


> Radom photo of Mike :-|
> 
> View attachment 370994



Random ...random...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2016)

Pedal pushers said:


> Radom photo of Mike :-|
> 
> View attachment 370994






Pedal pushers said:


> Random ...random...



I hear he's a real a-hole.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 15, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I hear he's a real a-hole.



I herd hes a reaaaal doouche!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 16, 2016)

Ill be there!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 19, 2016)

I was told @Eric is coming up; so Hippy Mike and I will be there too...maybe 1 other friend as well; With our own Bikes!
...probably not gonna be in costume though.


----------



## mrg (Oct 19, 2016)

just wear what you wore last year


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Oct 20, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Who's rolllin with us? Only 2weeks away...




I'm there.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 22, 2016)

Got my costume on the way for next week's ride. Was hoping to have a new bike ready,but doesn't look like it's gonna happen.


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 26, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Got my costume on the way for next week's ride. Was hoping to have a new bike ready,but doesn't look like it's gonna happen.




You need a costume ?  I thought you wore one every day............


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> You need a costume ?  I thought you wore one every day............



 Nothing beats your everyday face


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 26, 2016)

Did you take that picture in your bedroom ???


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2016)

It's you peeking into my bedroom window again.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Oct 27, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Ill be there!



Yay!!!


----------



## None (Oct 27, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I was told @Eric is coming up; so Hippy Mike and I will be there too...maybe 1 other friend as well; With our own Bikes!
> ...probably not gonna be in costume though.



Saaaweeet!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 27, 2016)

Ill also be bringing a special bike. One of my bucket list bikes.


----------



## None (Oct 27, 2016)

Heck yeah @Joe Buffardi! Hopefully I'll be on one of my come ups from Sept and Oct. Haha


----------



## crash24 (Oct 28, 2016)

sorry newbee here, is this ride in Monrovia?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 29, 2016)

crash24 said:


> sorry newbee here, is this ride in Monrovia?



Yup! We meet up at Library Park at around 5:00pm. Are you planning to join us?


----------



## None (Oct 29, 2016)

I hope I make it!! I'm heading back from a mini road trip and not sure I'll get there in time!!  I sure hope I get back in time! Everyone is goin! If not I'll catch up with you guys for a beer. Yeah?  @fordmike hit me with that route, man. Or @rustjunkie


----------



## Cory (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm just checking in, will be there! Not that anyone cares [emoji24]


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2016)

hippie Mike and I rode up early to beat the heat...


----------



## None (Oct 29, 2016)

Cory said:


> I'm just checking in, will be there! Not that anyone cares [emoji24]




I care @Cory, I care.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 29, 2016)

Sweet!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 29, 2016)

Im strong to the finish! Cause I eats me spinach!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm out with a cold and fever 
I hope I didn't infect Mike!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## None (Oct 29, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> I'm out with a cold and fever
> I hope I didn't infect Mike!



Get well soon, Scott.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 29, 2016)

Here i am feeding the masses and yalls havin fun....at least post some pics for the ones tied down...


----------



## mrg (Oct 29, 2016)

Another fun ride with the Foothill Flyers, even thru the graveyard


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 29, 2016)

Sorry to those that couldn't make it, but WHAT A RIDE!!! Thanks to all that came up, especially the new riders and the OC boys who rode 45+ miles up to M-Town!:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 30, 2016)

Sorry I missed, but I had a dinner and movie planned. 
  I know, I know....some will think "lame excuse"     
I hope everyone had a good time


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> Sorry I missed, but I had a dinner and movie planned.
> I know, I know....some will think "lame excuse"
> I hope everyone had a good time



Yeah...pretty much the concensus


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 30, 2016)

I had a great time


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 30, 2016)

Looks like a ghoulishly great time guys!


----------



## Cory (Oct 30, 2016)

It was great fun! Spooky to. I pretended like I thought it was a good idea to go to the cemetery even told Ford Mike as much. I lied, it was scarry and creeped me out. [emoji33]


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 30, 2016)

Dae-um! Looks like I missed a helluva good time... and the cemetery too?! Shoot! But I had a good excuse, I was in Carmel by the Sea with great friends in a stunning house, and having the time of my life... couldn't turn down the invite. It was Carmel's 100th anniversary too, so got to see Clint up close and personal on the Wells Fargo stage coach...

I guess I'll have to see you all at the Balloonatic Bash this coming Saturday when Amanda is in town... look for deets on the events forum.

Happy Halloweeny, ya'll!


----------

